#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Kernspin...MRT/NMR >

## Jenny_1090

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage (vielleicht hier fehl am Platz aber ich weiß net wo sonst)!
Was ist der unterschied zwischen einem MRT und einem NMR??
Mfg,
Jenny

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Jenny,  
das sind alles Bezeichnungen für ein und diesselbe Untersuchung: Kernspintomographie.  
MRT bedeutet Magnet-Resonanz-Tomographie 
NMR bedeutet nuclear magnetic resonance = kernmagnetische Resonanz (englische Bezeichnung) 
MRI ist auch eine englische Bezeichnung und bedeutet ausgeschrieben* *magnetic resonance imaging* * 
Kernspin ist einfach eine Abkürzung, dann sagt man auch gerne:"Ich muß in die Röhre." 
Gemeint ist aber immer das gleiche. Hoffe, Dir geholfen zu haben, bei Fragen her damit... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

übrigens, 
die "amis" sagen MRI dazu..."magnetic resonananz imaging" 
war ja als langjähriger ms kranker auch zu med. studien in den 90igern schon häufig zu "kernspin-tomograhpien" in der röhre.....interessant dabei ist auch die ständige weiterentwicklung-verbesserung der geräte. es gibt z.b. auch "offene geräte" und auch mittlerweile sehr hohe auflösungsvermögen mit bis zu über 7 tesla (magnetfeldstärke) 
Manche bekommen platzangst im geschl. gerät und benötigen beruhigungsmittel! auch den lärm des "klopfenden magneten" finden manche recht störend....ich nicht...für mich war es eher ein problem auf den untersuchungstisch zu kommen!
(d.h. eher für "die mädels dort") 
günni

----------


## Smurf

*@ Günni,  
wobei die hohe Auflösung mit 7 Tesla bei den offenen Geräten noch nicht erreicht wird.... 
Die neueste Generation eines offenen MRT-Gerätes ist Anfang des Jahres in einer Kölner Praxis in Betrieb genommen worden, das hat 1,5 Tesla, also die übliche Auflösung, die man sich als Radiologe so in seine Praxis stellt. 
Mußt Du denn heutzutage auch 1 x im Jahr zum Kontroll-MRT? Meine Schwiemu nicht, die war das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren und muß auch erstmal nicht wieder. Ich kenne es so, daß MS'ler regelmäßig zur MRT-Kontrolle kamen, MRT Myelon, also HWS und BWS in einer Sitzung. Manchmal auch MRT Schädel dazu oder ausschließlich, je nachdem, wie der Befund halt war. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

nö andrea.....muss net.... 
bringt eigentlich auch nur dann was vernünftiges, wenn man beim gleichen radiologen und am gleichen gerät mit gleichen "schnitten" untersucht...und dies dann miteinander vergleicht. hat nur dann sinn, wenn man z.b. einen recht aktiven schubweisen verlauf hat und schauen möchte, ob z.b. ein medie wirkung zeigt...man kann sonst auch auf rein klin symptome schaun, schübe eben....das zeigt aber nicht die entzündl. vorgänge im ZNS....die können auch ohne schübe stattfinden. 
ich selbst  war nach....warte mal....ca. 12 jahren wieder mal zum kucken....ob "noch was in der birne iss"....ne, hatte ja nen "sturzwurz" ÄH...ich meinte HÖRSTURZ und neuro meinte, mal schaun zu wollen, ob da evtl. was neues iss....war aber nich! 
ÜBRIGENS
das war auch das übliche 1,5 TESLA gerät (es gibt auch noch nur 1 TESLA geräte auf dem markt mit gegrenzterer aussagekraft) und man hat neben dem schädel auch gleich die HWS mit aufgenommen... 
bei mir wird sonst eher wenig überwacht...bin auch eher sehr selten beim doc...hab ja, so wies aussieht, ne bleibenden stillstan, sogar mit leichten verbesserungen (aber auf vergl. hohen niveau. also hohen behinderungen) 
hatte ja einen stetigen anstieg....etwa 15 jahre lang....sogen. prim. prog. ms....ohne schübe 
uih jeh das war auch gaaanz of topic!  
Günni

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Günni,  
egal mit dem off topic, schließlich ging es mehr oder weniger um MRT bzw. MRT-Kontrollen.  
Stimmt, auch hier in der Umgebung gibt es noch 1 Tesla Geräte, aber nicht mehr viele, die meisten haben mittlerweile die neuen 1,5 Tesla Geräte, die Uni Köln meine ich, hat sogar mehr Tesla an einem Gerät. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen beisamm, 
hätte zu MRT auch noch einige Fragen, vielleicht kann mir die jemand beantworten. 
Ich habe ja ne hochgradige Stenose im Darm und um das Ganze beurteilen zu können ob entzündungsbedingt oder vernarbt, ist bei mir jetzt ein Hydro-Colon-MRT mit anschließender Spiegelung angesetzt. 
Zuerst soll die Hydro-Colon-MRT gemacht werden und 1 Std. später die Koloskopie. 
1 Tag zuvor muss ich abführen, da ja der Darm für die Spiegelung sauber sein muss, nur wie kann der Darm sauber sein, wenn zuvor ein MRT gemacht wird :Huh?:  
Hatte schon mal so ein MRT und da musste ich 3 Liter Flüssigkeit trinken und bekam zusätzlich noch Kontrastmittel in den Arm. Leider habe ich das nicht vertragen und der damals behandelnde Arzt meinte nur, das dürfte ich nicht mehr bekommen. Was damals verwendet wurde hat er mir leider nicht gesagt. 
Im Arztbericht steht leider auch nichts darüber, welches Mittel ich nicht vertragen habe. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einer MRT und einer Hydro-Colon-MRT, oder ist beides das Gleiche?? Ist es tatsächlich möglich zuerst eine MRT und danach eine Koloskopie zu machen, so dass man die Koloskopie nicht nochmals durchführen muss, weil eben der Darm durch das Kontrastmittel nicht mehr sauber ist?  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## günni

ich kenne die MRT aufnahmen, maggie 
nur und ausschliesslich vom ZNS (zentralnervensystem).....andere möglichkeiten kenne ich nicht.... 
Günni

----------


## Obelix1962

@maggie 
Schaust Du hier :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetresonanztomographie
wird schon genauer was drüber gesagt. 
Oder schaust Du unter: http://www.netdoktor.de/ratschlaege/...omographie.htm 
wird auch was drüber gesagt...

----------


## Maggie

Lieber Obelix, 
danke für den Link, aber der beantwortet nicht meine Fragen:-( 
Na ja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, gegen was ich allergisch reagiert habe.
Es war das Mittel Magnevist mit dem Wirkstoff Gadulinium. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Maggie, 
das nächste Mal kannst Du dies jetzt zumindest gleich sagen damit ein anderes Mittel (welches es gibt) verwendet wird ! 
Grüßle und gute Besserung

----------


## Laura

Maggie,  
in der Regel ist das Kontrastmittel nach dem MRT schneller draußen als Du zur Toilette kommst (da der Darm leer ist), ich würde mir keine Gedanken machen, die Ärzte wissen schon, was sie in welcher Reihenfolge machen.

----------


## Maggie

> Maggie,  
> in der Regel ist das Kontrastmittel nach dem MRT schneller draußen als Du zur Toilette kommst (da der Darm leer ist), ich würde mir keine Gedanken machen, die Ärzte wissen schon, was sie in welcher Reihenfolge machen.

 
Laura, 
ich denke schon gerne mit, denn die alleinige Verantwortung für meinen Körper trage immer noch ich. Hätte ich immer auf den Rat verschiedener Ärzte gehört und diese als Götter in Weiß betrachtet, wie das mein Vater bisher getan hat, da Prost Mahlzeit.

----------


## Laura

Maggie,  
das kann ich verstehen, wichtig ist vor allem, daß Du wegen der Allergie auf Magnevist Bescheid sagst.
Was sagen denn Deine Ärzte zu ihrer Vorgehensweise? Du hast sie doch bestimmt gefragt, wieso erst MRT und dann Koloskopie, oder?

----------


## Maggie

Hi Laura, 
nöö ich hab nicht gefragt, sagte nur, weil der Anfahrtsweg so weit ist, dass ich alles an einem Tag haben möchte. Zudem habe ich keine Lust 2x abzuführen. Habe erst im März zur Selink abgeführt, das reicht so langsam. 
Nur habe ich mir hinterher, nachdem ich die Termine bekommen habe,  schon mein Köpfchen etwas zerbrochen  :Peinlichkeit: 
Und das mit der Allergie hab ich dem Doc schon gesagt, deshalb meinte er ja auch ich solle mich erkundigen, gegen welches Mittel ich allergisch reagiert habe.
Habe alles in den Aufklärungsbogen rein geschrieben, den ich für die Untersuchungen unterschrieben mitbringen muss.
Schreibe das aber noch auf einen gelben Zettel und klebe das auf den Bogen. 
Na ja wird schon alles gut gehen, hab halt Schiss, aber am meisten vor der Spiegelung.

----------


## günni

hatte ja, maggie 
im märz auch darm- und magenspiegelung....hab davon NICHTS gespürt...wurde ja auch betäubt... 
lästig und unangenehm war die vorherige darmspülung über ca. 3 h "rein wie raus".... 
Günni

----------


## Maggie

Hi Günni, 
ja die Darmspülung, wie Du es nennst ist echt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes beschissen.
Hatte dieses Mal aber ein tolles Abführmittel, nur steht im Beipackzettel, das man es bei nem Darmverschluss nicht nehmen sollte. (Bei mir sind ja nur noch 10% durchlässig)
Aber es hat toll geklappt. Prepacol hieß das Zeugs, ein großes Glas ekelige Flüssigkeit und danach Tee und stilles Wasser und vier Pillchen. War angenehmer als das ekelige Fleet Zeugs.
Habe bei der Spiegelung eben Angst, dass die mir den Darm durchstoßen oder so, habe ja jetzt schon zeitweise tierische Schmerzen.
Was ich eben ganz schlimm empfinde, wenn ich durch die Narkose keine Kontrolle mehr habe, weis nicht ob das jemand versteht? 
Das Gefühl des ausgeliefert sein, ich hasse das :-(( 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Maggie 
Ach Maggie, denk immer dran wenn alles vorbei ist sind die die Dir das antun Dir ausgeliefert !

----------


## Maggie

Hahaha Obelix, soll ich denen dann in ihren Allerwertesten treten, wenn mir was nicht gepasst hat?? *gg* 
Obwohl ist ne sehr lange Zeit her, war so ca meine 3 Spiegelung und ich war schon froh, dass ich mich zur Spiegelung nicht kopfüber mit dem Bobbes nach oben über die Liege legen mußte (war damals so entwürdigend) ...ja auf jeden Fall war Seitenlage angesagt und der Doc meinte, ich solle mich melden, wenn es weh tun würde, dann höre er sofort auf.
Nach ner Weile als es schon tierisch schmerzte, sagte ich es dem Doc, aber der war so beschäftigt und ignorierte mich total. Später als ich aufgestanden war und er mich tröstend in den Arm nehmen wollte, bekam er von mir nen Schlag in den Magen, der hat vielleicht blöde geschaut *ggg* 
Aber heutzutage läuft das alles etwas humaner ab, Spritze und wech in das Land der Träume. Na ja hoffentlich wird es kein Albtraum. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Maggie, 
na siehst Du ein wenig Humor und weniger Sorgen deswegen hast Du doch jetzt wieder
wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle das alles gut geht und keine Nachwehen angesagt sind.

----------


## Pips

Hallo 
da es zwar nicht zu deinem Text gehört aber irgendwie finde ich doch, hätte ich dazu auch eine Frage ... 
Jedes mal wenn ich einen Röhrenbesuch absolvieren darf schiebe ich die Kriese !!! Platzangst!
Gestern war es so schlimm, dass ich ohne Bilder nachhause bin, dh. nach dreimal reinschieben habe ich solche Atemprobleme und Angstzustände dass es aus Zeitprobleme nötig wurde, dass ich ins Wartezimmer musste- wir versuchen es später noch einmal. Aber ich konnte mich auch nach 40 min. nicht überwinden mit Beruhigungsmittel einen weiteren versuch zu starten. 
Wie soll ich bloss damit weiter kommen, da ein kleiner Verdacht auf MS besteht darf ich im Halbjahrestakt von dieser Untersuchung eigentlich nicht absehen.... 
Ach ich weiss doch auch nicht. 
Würde mich freuen von euch zu lesen ! 
Danke und MFG Pips

----------

